# Help me name my Kindle



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in the 'burbs west of Chicago, but I love the beach (although I can't swim). Particularly Seaside, FL on the Florida Panhandle gulf coast. Have you seen the movie _The Truman Show_? It was filmed there. I have a sign on my condo hall door -- Seaside Retreat. I decorated my condo to look like a Florida beach cottage -- Seaside colors, shells, jars of Seaside sand, bottles of gulf water, etc., etc. So a name for my Kindle . . . Shelly? Maybe. Anyone have a more original idea?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, this is always fun.

How about Ariel (from The Little Mermaid)?

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a good possibility.  I also like Cajun kinda names.  I've never been to New Orleans, but it holds an interest for me.  In the past I've had a parrotlet named Boudreaux and now I have a Rosey Bourkes parakeet named Lucy Anna.  Louisiana = Lucy Anna.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Marie Leveau?


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

You know, I like to think that I'm reasonably creative, but this Kindle naming thing . . . I just cannot think up a name for my Kindle. Believe it or not, I call it "Kindle Kindle" (yeah, I like it so much I named it twice). Some of you have these amazingly clever names for your Kindles, and I love mine so much, but sometimes I just stare down at it and try to think of some clever or at least fitting name for it, and I can't! 

Hmm . . . Leslie, maybe your next book should be "The Kindle Naming Book"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my favorite songs... "New Orleans Ladies" so perhaps New Orleans Lady

Chalmette

Let us know what you decide on.

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

asordu, I like that.    Sounds a little familiar.  From a song?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Marie Leveau is a song, I like that too!! I think she was a voo doo woman. Have to listen to it on my iPod.

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeez, I like Chalmette too.  (Just took a sample listen to Sweet Chalmette on iTunes.  Like what I heard.)  And Chalm is almost palm.  Anything beachy / tropical will get me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep. VooDoo Queen, faith healer and one of my favorite old Bobby Bare songs from the past.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Cajun country so as a suggestion, how about a traditional Cajun-French name, Clothilde? (pronounced Clo-teel,at least down here)


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

You like Cajun. Ok how about Thibodeaux, Langlinais, Lagneaux, Hebert, Duhon, Dugas, Arceneeaux, or maybe Prejean.  I can come up with a few more if you'd like.  Oh one of my favorites Champagne.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Chlotilde is good too.  Which made me think of simply Chloe ?  Another sweet tiny tiny bird I had -- a grey singing finch.  They are rare, but pet shop that sold her to me didn't know (and neither did I at the time).  Her name grew over her ten years -- Chloe Anne Suzanna Carolina Savannah.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thalassa, the sea goddess? http://www.theoi.com/Protogenos/Thalassa.html

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I like Thalassa. I think that's perfect.

Sandpiper...that name speaks to me....

L


----------



## jdsmke (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, if you have settled on a name, ignore this, but it looks like you hadn't yet, so might I suggest Sigmund, from the Sid and Marty Croft show Sigmund the Sea Monster.  For a sea monster, you ever notice how we never saw him in the water?  Might be perfect for your situation of loving the beach but not able to swim.  PLus one of th esongs they used to sing was "You Gotta Have Friends", and your kindle will be a very good friend indeed.

Just my two cents worth (inflation adjusted to $1.29).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wave:  multiple meanings; the obvious wave (beach) Kindle: wave of the future.....a new wave.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

I named mine Phantasos, who is the Greek god of vivid dreaming and creativity. So, if I wanted a sea name, I would probably name it Posieden, or Thetus, or some nymph that I fancied. But I'm obsessed with mythology (even that which is currently known as Christianity).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I guess it is (may be) Sundog, taken from my absolutely favorite book store which is app. 1,000 miles from where I live.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Sundog and Sandpiper go together quite nicely I think!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Colleen, where do you live?  I'm in Lombard.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Collen, where do you live? I'm in Lombard.


Far northern 'burbs - Gurnee to be exact.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I gave my kindle my high school alias...one of them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

colleen said:


> Far northern 'burbs - Gurnee to be exact.


Hey, we're neighbors! I'm in Waukegan....


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> colleen said:
> 
> 
> > Far northern 'burbs - Gurnee to be exact.
> ...


Small, SMALL world, huh?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I guess it is (may be) Sundog, taken from my absolutely favorite book store which is app. 1,000 miles from where I live.


  I recognized that pic as soon as I saw it & though "Perfect choice - Sundog!" (I live not far from Seaside...)


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I need help naming my Kindle too!  I don't want to just settle on something - it has to be perfect.  Thinking something with a K since Kindle starts with K and so does my first name...  but I want something unique and pretty.  Any ideas?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I need help naming my Kindle too! I don't want to just settle on something - it has to be perfect. Thinking something with a K since Kindle starts with K and so does my first name... but I want something unique and pretty. Any ideas?


Kaki

I had a friend named Kaki way back when I was about 6 years old. I haven't thought of her in years and her name just popped into my head when I read your post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My aunt's name is Keiko.  (We called her "Kay")

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh oh oh!!  I did a search on k names after I posted and saw this:
Keiko : KIGH-koh : japanese "adored one"

Then I came back here and saw Betsy's post!  Keiko it is!!  My "adored one"!  PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great name!! (but of course I'm biased, I love my Aunt Kay).

Interesting that it says it's pronounced KIGH-ko.  We always pronounced it KAY-ko.  Maybe she anglicized it....  I never knew it meant "my adored one."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Miles O'Brien's wife was Keiko on Star Trek Deep Space 9.  They pronounced it Kay-Ko

Ann


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo, so where are you? I envy you -- 'cept maybe in hurricane season. I've got some of Seaside and the beach here. My condo is full of shells, sand, bottles of gulf water, a pelican feather, etc., etc. It does look kinda like a Florida beach cottage -- everything but the view!

But then Sausalito is for sale!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

That's funny about pronunciation....   "Kay-Ko" reminds me also of the Whale from Free Willy so I'll probably pronounce it that way myself.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

How about Florida?  That way you will always have Florida with you.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Meemo, so where are you? I envy you -- 'cept maybe in hurricane season. I've got some of Seaside and the beach here. My condo is full of shells, sand, bottles of gulf water, a pelican feather, etc., etc. It does look kinda like a Florida beach cottage -- everything but the view!


I'm in Niceville - about 30 minutes away. I can live with hurricane season - it's cold weather I can't handle!


----------

